# Ivf Failed - Looking at Dr Fakih Dubai clinic



## zahida04

Hi all,

I'm new on here..My IVF failed lastweek   ..i had 2 embroys inserted in me and a week later i started to bleed and was told could either be that they have been implanted or maybe not..did test l.week monday not pregnant!!Gutted not the word!
We live in the UK & this was paid by NHS and no eggs frozen so we have to pay!! We saw the highest success rate a clinic in london 60% and Dr Fakih Dubai 70%...we looking to go Dubai..I'm abit confused as how long the procedure will take as we can only go for 30days or is their a special visa we could get?? Anyone been or heard of Dr Fakih


----------



## Emnige

Hi Zahida,

Welcome to FF 

Sorry to hear about your failed cycle. I can't imagine what you have both been through.

You haven't mentioned on your post what sort of treatment you had (IUI, ICSI, IVF etc)? Have you looked into any UK clinics at all? I had private treatment in CRGW, in Llantrisant South Wales. They are an amazing clinic, just ask the girls on the CRGW thread:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=278711.0

They have published some of their results....67% for IVF with ICSI. Their prices are very reasonable and as far as I know they are the cheapest in South Wales.

Here is a link to their website:

http://www.crgw.co.uk/success-rates.php

Is there a particular reason you were looking at treatment abroad rather in the UK? There are alot of good clinics in the UK, it may worth having a look into first as it would be cheaper (no flights, hotel accomodation etc).

All the best for your future treatments xxx

/links


----------



## Sharry

Hi

I live in Dubai and although I personally don't go to Dr Fakih there are lots of ladies on the Dubai threads who do, please feel free to join us here and ask any questions you may have

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=513.0

I don't think you can get a special medical visa, but you can usually extend your visit visa for a price whilst in Dubai.

Bourne hall is also opening here in the near future too.

If I can help in anyway just let me know

Sharry xx


----------



## VEC

Zahida! FF is a lifeline for those seeking support, information and friendship whilst going through fertility issues. Fellow FF members are fantastic pressure valves when family, friends, doctors and partners often just don't "get" what you're going through. It has held my hand throughout treatment and I've made some great friends and gained a vast amount of knowledge, both of which are key factors in at least maintaining some level of sanity!

I'm sorry to read of the outcome of your recent IVF cycle. I hope you are being very kind to yourselves, as dealing with a negative cycle is quite overwhelming at times.   If you do change clinics, I would definitely recommend that you get a copy of all your notes (generally this incurs a photocopying charge) as this will help any future clinic tremendously in evaluating your response to the medications and planning future cycles.

Have a look around the site, post wherever you like, and make yourself at home. Whatever your circumstances, there will be someone who is going through a similar situation and who can offer support and information.

I've added some links which you may find helpful in addition to those already posted by Sharry and Emnige:

*Negative Cycle Follow-up Questions ~ * CLICK HERE

*What Every New Member Needs to Know ~ * CLICK HERE

*Site Guidelines ~ * CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our Volunteers for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here. 
*Newbie Chat ~ * CLICK HERE

Post here with any more questions, or on any other part of the site - there will be lovely people ready to offer friendship, hugs and support to keep you going through the ups and downs and you'll quickly feel at home.

Good luck in finding the right clinic for your next cycle, and take good care of yourselves in the meantime.  

Martha X


----------



## zahida04

Hey thanks Girls - it was ICSI  - the reason why we chosen Dubai is no family - stress free & relax...with family they just say have faith it will happen blah blah - im just fed up - i had a major op in 2010 my falopian tubes were held against my pelvic wall & had a large cyst had basically c-section - then put on clomid then IVF - i took 3weeks off work for IVF aswell what a waste of time  
I am waiting  for an appointment with the hospital and first thing i will be asking for is my NOTES..and also why they think it didnt work  
At the moment we have decided to take it easy and let my body get back to normal!!
Seeing other women pregannt im happy for them but soo jealous..cant stop how i feel!!!..

Sharry are there any apartments in Jumeirah 1??

Im so glad i found this site!!.x.


----------



## VEC

Zahida, hi again

I did loads of posts yesterday in the newbie section, and not one of the lovely new members complained about the fact that the links I posted were utterly useless as there was some problem with the code I used.  Apologies for that - I have amended my response above.  You should now be able to click on the links I've posted, particularly in your case to the follow up questions.

Good luck!


----------



## Sharry

Hi

I am not sure about apartments in jumeriah 1 it is mainly villas, but there are plenty of hotels and serviced apartments around that end of Dubai, and taxis are easy to get and cheap, just beware of his inflated success rates as I am not sure if what figures you have seen but they often quote the pregnancy rate and not the live birth rate  

Sharry xx


----------



## zahida04

Thanks Sharry..how far is Dubai Marina from jumeriah 1??..dont know whether i am comming or going...Do u know of any safe websites where we could look at renting villa/apartment?? and any websites to look for jobs??


----------



## Sharry

Hi

It would maybe take about 20-30 mins from the marina to jumeriah 1 but Dubai traffic is very unpredictable  

One thing for definite is don't risk moving to dubai without a job lined up, things happen very slowly here at the best of times.  It also depends what sort of jobs your looking for.

A good indication on rental prices can be found on www.dubizzle.com

Hope this helps

Sharry

/links


----------



## zahida04

Hey thanks Sharry..finally getting replies..  

...Any safe websiites for jobs..banking and admin....anything really something to keep us ticking??

what area is decent to stay in??

i really dont know where to start    can we get a job for 6months as we most likely will be coming back..is there any restrictions?
.x.


----------



## Sharry

Hi

I really depends on how much you are willing to spend on rent as to where to stay.  

Can't really help with the job websites sorry

Sharry


----------



## zahida04

Hey thanks Sharry..

Well as for rent i dont know but we are actually both looking to move there..decision made finally today   ..which area is cheaper to live in??.x.


----------

